# Reliable car in Turkey.



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Im good with cars in the US. I know what is available in Turkey but what is a good reliable car in Turkey with good gas mileage and wont break the bank. Not sure if we want a new or used car. Of course the cars are smaller but would like something that holds 5 people comfortable and decent storage. But not an SUV or "jeep". Not sure if a diesel is worth the trade off in cost. Anyone have some recommendations......or some brands to stay away from. Good brands? Does not have to be a specific model. Thanks.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Take a look at what people in your part of Turkey are buying as it depends on the roads in your area and also where the dealers and service shops are locally. Buy the best quality you can afford bearing in mind cars are really expensive to buy.
Having hired 6 different cars in turkey in the last 12 months I would say a diesel is well worth it. Best brands in my opinion are Volvo, Mercedes and Audi.


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Alex. Would never consider Gas alone. But LPG looks good since it's so cheap. Did you ever rent an LPG car? I will be moving to izmir.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

A good majority of the Turks who have cars have them because it's their company car. Turks in general can't afford the price of a car AND the gasoline. If you're there, then you know that gas costs an astronomical amount ($3/litre). And if you're not... you're in for a surprise. Unless your company will be buying the gas. I state this because to look at the cars which people own, due to the fact that they're really company cars, isn't a good suggestion. Also, I had a student of mine tell me that Turks don't like 2-door cars, which is why you'll rarely see one in Turkey. Why don't you just go into the showrooms and get the info?


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks. Yes, I do know the cost of cars and fuel in Turkey. It will cost me a lot more money than in the states but I'm a car guy and must have a car : ) . But I am realistic, not gonna be driving every day. Not rich but not poor either. I'm a novice mechanic and know a lot about cars in the states but there are different brand and models not available here. Think a diesel car is the way to go in Turkey. Diesel cars are not very popular in the US cause diesel cost more than gas. So I don't know what brand and models of diesel cars are good in Turkey.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

My UK expat neighbours (in rural Aydin province) run Turkish-bought cars like Dacia Duster, Renault Kangoo (van) and even pick-ups. Yes, diesel is more expensive than petrol/gasoline (per litre and their engines are also more expensive) but diesel is still cheapest in the long run due to fuel efficiency. 
LPG is usually a dual fuel and I have heard people talk of big savings, although not tried it myself.


----------

